# My new Orient Star "Standard-Date" DV02003W



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all

I had promised myself not to buy a new watch this month and then I saw this new model... Probably some of you also go through this kind of situation.
In fact there was a small Orient stand at a local fair, and it was populated by the AD.
I had previously bought 3 Orients from them, not yet an Orient Star though.

Well they had the new "Standard-Date" series on display, the white and the black model.
The black model looks better in the real than on the internet, the carbon fiber dial has a fascinating structure that seems to change depending on the angle of view.
But I was more charmed by the white dial one. The white dial is in fact stamped, it has vertical lines. In fact it looks like the love child of an Omega Aqua Terra and a Grand Seiko !
The front crystal is intensively treated with AR, at both sides. Still the light reflects nicely on the hour indicators, and the ever changing direction of the light of the dial gives life to the vertical stripes, something that is not apparant from the picture.
The case without crown measures 40mm, a universal size.
The bracelet is very nicely machined, it is one of my better bracelets.
There is a see through back but the movement is not that special visually, still Orient did some surface treatment here and there.
There is lume on the hands, I haven't yet tried it overnight - I hope it is more lasting than the weak lume in the Mako!
THe water resistance is 50m; meaning: better to keep it dry.
The general finish is really quite nice, certainly nice enough for the price.

A story without a picture is worthless, so:

View attachment 993753


All in all the watch is quite universal for day to day wear and dressed enough for combination with a suit.

Comments?


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty! Congratulations 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pick up. This is the first real life pic of the white dial model I've ever seen. Very nice. I'm very curious about the new SAR coating.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BTW, my OS is also rated at 5 ATM. According to Orient, a 5 ATM watch is suitable for swimming in shallow water. Not that I'm going to swim with my OS, but I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Here is a pic of my OS instruction paper.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet!
I've been looking at those and they really look great.
Congrats!


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

This reminds me Omega's Semaster Aqua Terra somehow.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a fine looking watch. I agree with your analysis - versatile enough for everyday wear, but dressy enough to wear with a suit. I like the dial texturing on that one. I think this is the first time I have ever seen a photo of that one. Congrats on your Orient Star!


----------



## tankbustaz (Dec 26, 2011)

nice dial
congrats bro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I was waiting for someone to post a pic of one. Absolutely beautiful. ..Id like to see the black version too.... Congrats and enjoy the watch!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the fine, fine looking watch. Please do share your impressions about the crystal coating, did Orient speak the truth in their ads about it? I too am in the middle of a quest for a white dialed Orient dress watch, but was distracted by a Seiko diver which I finally pulled the trigger on recently. Waiting for your "a week on the wrist" review! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes the crystal coating works very well, you barely notice the glass. This makes the reflections of the polished hour markers and the subtle shadow effect of the vertical lines very noticeable, in a good way of course!

The carbon fiber black one was also very nice, the appearance changed when you change the viewing angle. but this white one was just a bit more posh.
One could say that it is the Aqua Terra for the rest of us 
To be honest, the Omega IS a bit nicer in reality, but the Orient is already 90% as nicely made with loving eye for finish, for 10% of the price.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

To quote hiro1963, it's the WIS' secret Omega Aqua Terra then. I'm getting more and more into this watch. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'd grab one of these if they only came in blue


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

cbaytan said:


> This reminds me Omega's Semaster Aqua Terra somehow.


I was thinking exactly the same. Beautiful watch!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

How easy is it to adjust the bracelet? Lovely looking watch


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

It's quite nice. I like the hands, markers are nice 3D and dial is a bit special. I haven't seen any dial with such texture so far. It's clean and just nice.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would love to see more pics.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a great looking watch. I would also like to see some more pictures.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jasontking said:


> This is a great looking watch. I would also like to see some more pictures.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy S2


I just found a video.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoa that's a stunning time piece fit for a suit too ! 2 thumbs up - congrats !!!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

> How easy is it to adjust the bracelet? Lovely looking watch


Thanks. The shop adjusted my bracelet, removed a link and adjusted on the clasp as well (sorry I don't know the terminology for that).



> Whoa that's a stunning time piece fit for a suit too ! 2 thumbs up - congrats !!!


Thanks, it is nicely universal. For dressed watches, I have both Orient Bambino and moon/day, and an automatic Seiko Presage series. This Orient Star is the nicest of them all. If I ever downsize my collection, this one will stay.



> It's quite nice. I like the hands, markers are nice 3D and dial is a bit special. I haven't seen any dial with such texture so far. It's clean and just nice.


There are brown Omega Aqua Terras with a somewhat similar dial structure. I like it a lot. 
Also do check out the black carbon fiber dial, it is also rather remarkable.



> I would love to see more pics.


Soon! But the video above gives already a great insight how the dial changes appearance as the angle of the incoming light changes.

Update after wearing it a few days:
- accuracy is really good. I haven't compared to an atomic clock app, but it can only have been a number of seconds off over 3 days, definitely less than a minute.
- It is understated yet elegant on the wrist
- One less positive impression: I must say that after wearing it a few days, the bracelet is ok, nicely made but feels less impressive than the watch itself, it could have been heftier in my opinion.
- the good AR coating of the crystal combined with the polished hour markers and the engraved lines make the dial really come alive as your move your arm. The effect is of utter sophistication.

In short it is really a keeper, one of those true "why pay more?" products.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> I just found a video.


Nice. Aqua Terra needs to watch her back.


----------



## gt7834a (Dec 21, 2012)

Any suggests on where to get one in the US? It is beautiful.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Not from the US, but it is available from Rakuten for $437 + shipping. Seems reasonable. Other similar OS models go for $340 to $400 at Rakuten, but this is a new model. If you do check Rakuten you must search for model WZ0061DV. That must be the Japanese model number.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

gt7834a said:


> Any suggests on where to get one in the US? It is beautiful.


According to one of the US Orient authorized dealers, they are coming to the US very soon.


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been eyeing this watch since several days. Excellent bracelet, case and dial. Good movement. The date window seems too small for my liking but is well integrated with the hour markers. I am not sure about the second hand - again, seems too short (an arrow at its tip could help).
Overall a good buy. Congratulations.


----------



## Audy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the great pictures and your impressions of this piece. 
I was set on picking up the SARB 065 until I came across your thread and hiro1963's on this piece. 
Both of you have provided me with great information that I'll use to make my purchase.
Oh, decisions decisions.


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

I can't wait, love the white dial version like the OP received.



hiro1963 said:


> According to one of the US Orient authorized dealers, they are coming to the US very soon.


----------

